# Pleco in Fry Tank???



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm having a hard time cleaning out the fry tank of the dead brine shrimp.









Do you think adding a pleco in there would be a good idea? Will / can the guy catch and eat my fry?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I believe that a snail would be better.....


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

If the fry are not up and swimming around, the pleco would take them out. You are using snails right? Are you finding your sucking the fry out trying to syphon, once the flow is going, keep your thumb near the end to stop the flow.

I once tried putting ghost shrimp in one of my fry tanks, and immeadiatly it was a a bad scene, the bigger ones attacked the fry, they would grab onto them kill, and eat them.


----------

